# Victoria's Secret Bras - Lawsuit ??



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was listening to the news today...and there is a Lawsuit against VS regarding their bras causing rashes due to formaldehyde possibly being used in the manufacturing process. Have any of you heard about this?

I looked for a thread on this..But couldn't find one...
Mods please merge if there is one already...


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

there was one a while ago brought on by some lady who bought one of those fancy underwears from vs, and one of the little hearts popped off and scratched her eyeball...so then she sued vs for making "less than high quality products." ehh glad i wear fredericks. i should probably tell my sister though, she wears vs always. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 do you have a link to an article about this?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Kimmy...this is a old link...I just heard about it today though..I will see if I can find anything current 

Victoria's Secret bra blamed for woman's rash; formaldehyde suspected - Metro - cleveland.com


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

ABC News: Victoria's Secret: Formaldehyde in Bras?


----------



## concertina (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! I'm pretty happy now that they don't carry my size!


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 11, 2008)

I heard about it on the news this morning. I thought it was about those new "bust firming bras". Sucks she had to go through that. Underwires are enough, but to find out there's formaldehyde in your boob sling? Crazy.

I can't get too many things in my size from VS (bra wise), but haven't had any reactions like hers.


----------



## redambition (Nov 11, 2008)

erm... this is why you should always, always wash your clothes, towels, underwear etc before use.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_erm... this is why you should always, always wash your clothes, towels, underwear etc before use._

 
True...but they said on the news that this occurred after several wearings even after washing because the formaldehyde was done in the mfg process and the test show it was deeply embedded in the fibers and would not be removed via normal washing unless they were bleached


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 11, 2008)

Boy am I glad my tatas grew out of those bras!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I am not going to blame it on the bra...But I had a serious rash...that I had to go to the doctor for...I pray mine was from something else...


----------



## redambition (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True...but they said on the news that this occurred after several wearings even after washing because the formaldehyde was done in the mfg process and the test show it was deeply embedded in the fibers and would not be removed via normal washing unless they were bleached_

 
oh that's bad...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

my boobs are ginormous. Im glad VS bras dont fit either

Lets hope they dont have formaldehyde in their panties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive been getting  alot of free panty coupons in the mail, maybe this is why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joking!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_my boobs are ginormous. Im glad VS bras dont fit either

Lets hope they dont have formaldehyde in their panties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive been getting alot of free panty coupons in the mail, maybe this is why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joking!_

 





Love you! Not in they panties...the free ones are just pre-owned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing like recycling!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Nov 12, 2008)

I heard about this on the news this morning. I've bought VS bras for the past 2 or 3 years and I haven't had any problems. But I've only bought the cotton wireless ones so maybe it was just a certain type.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

I know they mentioned the Angels Secret Embrace and Very Sexy Extreme Me Push-Up ...not sure what the other ones are...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





Love you! Not in they panties...the free ones are just pre-owned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing like recycling!_

 








 Groooooooooooooooooooooss!


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Nov 12, 2008)

I wear the pushup ones, but I'm not sure if that is the cause of my hives or just the fact I have extremely sensitive skin? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..Or could be these ladies wear too-tight bras!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gosh, I really hope there's no formaldehyde in there bc then I'd have to throw all my undergarments away and go commando!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 13, 2008)

Formaldyhyde shouldn't have burned her skin away in the minute amounts that they used in the bras - otherwise EVERY woman that wore VS bras would have had this problem. If it was the formaldyhyde, then it's because she's allergic to it and just didn't know before this. A post made on that article says it pretty well:

"Formaldehyde is not toxic. As a matter of fact, Formaldehyde is ORGANIC and very widely used in many things. Some of which are disinfectants, pressed wood, and apparantly some articles of clothing as well." (Water soluble, too.) It's considered dangerous because of what it's original intent is for - preserving things that were once alive to prevent decomposing.

This woman isn't the first one this has happened to, specifically with bras, though not from VS. The only people affected by it are those with an allergy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_Formaldyhyde shouldn't have burned her skin away in the minute amounts that they used in the bras - otherwise EVERY woman that wore VS bras would have had this problem. If it was the formaldyhyde, then it's because she's allergic to it and just didn't know before this. A post made on that article says it pretty well:

"Formaldehyde is not toxic. As a matter of fact, Formaldehyde is ORGANIC and very widely used in many things. Some of which are disinfectants, pressed wood, and apparantly some articles of clothing as well." (Water soluble, too.) It's considered dangerous because of what it's original intent is for - preserving things that were once alive to prevent decomposing.

This woman isn't the first one this has happened to, specifically with bras, though not from VS. The only people affected by it are those with an allergy._

 
This may be true...However products with "Formaldehyde" should have them listed on the label...because even if you were allergic to Formaldehyde you would not expect it to be in the fabric of a bra...At least I know I wouldn't.


----------



## franimal (Nov 13, 2008)

Stupid! Most companies these days do extensive testing for this.


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 13, 2008)

Ugh. ALL of my bras (with the exception of like 2) are from VS...Yuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Lets hope they dont have formaldehyde in their panties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive been getting alot of free panty coupons in the mail, maybe this is why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joking!_

 
LMAO! I've gotten about 20 of those damn free panty things this year versus the two a year I usually get...You may be on to something lol


----------



## Dice1233 (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the secret embrace bras and have had no problems and plan to buy more.  If I did develop a rash, I certainly would not be seeking 'suffering' in addition to medical bill repayment.  I agree that if there is a potential allergen in the bras, the company must advise the consumer of this, but if you buy makeup and are allergic to it, you stop wearing it and return it, you don't sue the manufacturer.  Too bad she couldn't get the attention of the news without filing a lawsuit about it-- actually, I guess it's too bad that the company didn't come out with it themselves, seeing as they've had multiple complaints.  Kinda sux all the way around I guess....


----------



## kittykit (Nov 14, 2008)

There's a VS store open near my place recently. I checked bought some sexy little things panties yesterday... but I was too afraid to buy their bras after reading this thread.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ I wouldn't be afraid ...I'm still gonna wear mine...But if I notice the slightest tingle then I will surely take it off...But I'm not ditching my lovlies...I think they were saying it was only a select batch that were made in China for a couple of years...But they no longer use that particular mfg company and they normally don't have their items made in China .you know I have been was tag checking


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Wow! I'm pretty happy now that they don't carry my size! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same here!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Boy am I glad my tatas grew out of those bras!!_

 
Me too!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I wouldn't be afraid ...I'm still gonna wear mine...*But if I notice the slightest tingle then I will surely take it off*...But I'm not ditching my lovlies...I think they were saying it was only a select batch that were made in China for a couple of years...But they no longer use that particular mfg company and they normally don't have their items made in China .you know I have been was tag checking_

 
IT BURNSSSSSS!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I was listening to the news today...and there is a Lawsuit against VS regarding their bras causing rashes due to formaldehyde possibly being used in the manufacturing process. Have any of you heard about this?

I looked for a thread on this..But couldn't find one...
Mods please merge if there is one already..._

 

i didn't hear about the stuff in the bras but i did see this video a few months ago. this dumbass is suing because a piece of the thong supposedly hit her in the eye........ you will be irritated watching this woman because she is a broke ass dummy........ as is her lawyer

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/25258620#25258620


----------



## monter (Dec 5, 2008)

I really wouldn't worry about this. I don't have scientific proof to back it up, but I would bet that as many people are allergic to this minute amount of fomaldehyde as they are the dyes used in the bras, or the silicone in the strapless bras, or something contained in th gel/oil padding in some of the bras...

I've worked at VS for six years, and I've seen very, very few people bring back bras because of irritaion or rashes. Most were wearing too small a size. Granted, I'm not there 24/7, but still. It's not like it happens all the time.

The panty lady is nuts.

By far, the most offensive lawsuit VS is in right now is the patent infringement one... I'm guessing that's why they don't have the 100-way bra in stores anymore, because they did some pretty underhanded stuff to the lady that came up with the idea for it.


----------



## MACandie2012 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_





Love you! Not in they panties...the free ones are just pre-owned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing like recycling!_

 
ewwwww...that's gross! i'm glad u told me that!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACandie2012* 

 
_ewwwww...that's gross! i'm glad u told me that!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 Enjoy!!


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 5, 2008)

We don't have a VS, we have a LaSenza though...the Canadian, VS-owned chain store. I have never had a problem with their bras, but I don't buy items made in China anymore, so the bras I own are made in Indonesia, Korea, Hong Kong specifically, etc.

Ever since lead paint was used on children's toys and the company figured it out after months and months of production and child poisonings, I didn't think it would hurt, hehe. It's tough and some people think it's stupid but I try not to support the Chinese economy *shrugs*


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm still wearing my bra's!
If I ever get some sort of redness I won't wear them anymore but I agree about the woman possibly wearing a too small size.


----------



## Repunzel (Dec 5, 2008)

well i love vs trackies and lingerie and i'm not giving them up.but it was an interesting article


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 5, 2008)

I can very much see how the possibility of a formaldehyde allergy could cause their rash.  I am allergic to formaldehyde.  The only time it ever gave my trouble was in nail polish.  It would make my cuticles puff up, turn red and itch.  

I also had contact dermatitis, which meant that any area my fingernails (covered in nail polish with formaldehyde) touched often enough, got irratated.  My eyes and lips would swell up from my fingers touching my face to apply makeup.  I was beyond thrilled when I figured out what was causing it.  

I can't imagine what formaldeyde pressed against my chest all day would do.  Bad things, I'm sure.


----------



## kchan99 (Mar 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised that formaldehyde is found in bras, perhaps to maintain their shape. Formaldehyde is used in making permanent press shirts. Japan has the lowest formaldehyde limits so I buy my permanent press shirts from companies that sell to Japan. I had an allergic reaction to sweatpants from Mervyn's about 15 yrs. ago.

www.arb.ca.gov/research/indoor/formaldgl08-04.pdf
WakeUp & Smell the Formaldehyde


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 15, 2009)

After working for the company I didn't respect what they did to their employees and now I know that they have no redeeming qualities because of what they do to their customers.


----------

